# Coso



## julio reija

¿Qué palabra es la que se usa en España para hablar de una cosa cuyo nombre no se recuerda o se desconoce?

Tengo varias ideas, pero no sé, no sé...

Movida

Cachirulo

Cacharro

Chisme

¿Me pueden ayudar, por favor; estoy tratando de traducir el italiano "Coso"?


----------



## santipasa

Movida se utiliza mucho pero es muy coloquial.


----------



## Idiomático

Adminículo, artículo, bártulo, cachivache, chirimbolo, chisme, tereque, tiliche, trasto, trebejo, alpatana, etc., etc.


----------



## Agró

*Pichorro *(questa mi piace tanto).


----------



## julio reija

1. *P*rimero, gracias a todos y a todas

2. *L*uego, a santipasa: ¡gracias, joé! me venía una y otra vez a la cabeza "movida", pero todos los diccionarios de argot que encontraba le daban sólo el significado de asunto, juerga, situación o similares... *T*ambién se usa para objetos así, en abstracto, ¿verdad? (tipo: "como estoy de mudanza, tengo todas mis movidas metidas en cajas")

2. *A* Idiomático: gracias por "chirimbolo", se me había olvidado, y la verdad es que en la frase con la que estoy no encaja, pero hay otras en las que me va a venir muuuy bien

3. *A* Agró: mai sentita in *S*pagna, questa "pichorro", da dove ti è venuta?


----------



## Agró

De cuando hubo que buscar un nombre para llamar de alguna manera a los *pendrives*, los *lápices de memoria*. Visto que *pendrive *no tuvo éxito (no me extraña), y que *lápiz de memoria* es muy farragoso, la gente optó por llamarlo *pichorro*. Por extensión, lo he visto utilizado en otros contextos para indicar (casi) cualquier cosa.


----------



## julio reija

*A*ah...

*P*ero a lo mejor pichorro tiene más que ver con picha, ya que es un cachibache que se mete en otro... no sé...

*P*ero gracias de todas formas*.*

*S*iempre es agradable sentir que uno no está solo en esta tarea tan carcelaria de la traducción*.*


----------



## Agró

Ahora resulta que no eres italiano, y yo contestando medio en italiano... no sé en qué estaba pensando, no me fijé. Bueno, yo no recomendaría usar *pichorro *indiscriminadamente, quede claro. Puede servir en algunos casos, pero no es una palabreja muy extendida.


----------



## 0scar

Por si a alguien le interesa agrego que acá *coso* se dice igual *coso.*
Se usa exactamente como dice el De Mauro para su uso en italia, para designar a una cosa o para referirse a una persona sin decir su nombre.


----------



## julio reija

*S*i acá es Argentina, estoy más que de acuerdo...

*L*a única pega (en esta ocasión, que no en absoluto) es que el castellano argentino está plagado de expresiones y estructuras gramaticales italianas más o menos castellanizadas —de las que "coso" es un caso claro— que en España no se conocen mucho ni se utilizan casi nada, así que a los lectores del texto en cuestión (un tebeo) les resultaría un "palabro" un tanto extraño, aunque en un caso tan simple como este fuese comprensible de todas maneras*.*

*M*uchas gracias por la sugerencia, de todas formas*.*


----------



## gatogab

> ¿Qué palabra es la que se usa en España para hablar de una cosa cuyo nombre no se recuerda o se desconoce?
> Tengo varias ideas, pero no sé, no sé...


Paese che vai, usanza che trovi.
Non so in Spagna come fanno, ma al mio paese è così:
*El coso, el cuestión, el asunto ese, la payasá esa.....*e via discorrendo.
gg


----------



## lautaro

No estoy completamente de acuerdo con la afirmación de julio reija sobre el castellano argentino. "Coso" se utiliza en Chile también. Otros términos son "cuestión (masculino), asunto, huevada" en oraciones como "¿Dónde está el cuestión ése que no lo encuentro?".

LAU


----------



## Antpax

lautaro said:


> No estoy completamente de acuerdo con la afirmación de julio reija sobre el castellano argentino. "Coso" se utiliza en Chile también. Otros términos son "cuestión (masculino), asunto, huevada" en oraciones como "¿Dónde está el cuestión ése que no lo encuentro?".
> 
> LAU


 
Hola Lau:

Yo estoy contigo. La verdad es que "coso" también se usa en España, en este sentido, al igual que "cosa". Las demás que se han dicho también se usan (yo me decanto por cacharro). La que no me suena es la de "pichorro", la verdad, es la primera vez que lo oigo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

La de "movida" no me suena para nada. Cuando la he oído en contextos parecidos siempre se refería a algo abstracto (Como las cosas  que dice el diccionario) nunca a algo equivalente  a "coso"


----------

